# Does Fog Juice Go Bad??



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

which dollar store has it for $1?!?!?!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Fog juice doesn't age. Just keep the container closed tightly to avoid any contaminents, etc. I bought some really cheap at Toys R us clearance area years ago. Still works great!


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

Only $1 in Southern Idaho.


----------



## haunted house noob (Sep 14, 2004)

yea i used fog from 2 years ago, and its fine. just do what haunty said and keep it tighly closed to avid contamination


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I dunno, we had our for a year and it tasted the same to me...



Seriously, two years ago I bought 2 quarts after Halloween and it worked fine last year. Like Haunty said - tight cap and it'll be fine.


----------



## dallenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

I think I might have ruined my fogger, we dont have alot of room in our mobile home, so we store our decorations under our locked deck. It gets cold here in ND and I just hope the juice that might have been left in the fogger didnt freeze. I emptied it and used all that was in the fogger, but I hope there wasnt any left inside to freeze and crack it inywhere.


----------

